# stirling plans



## wes (Feb 28, 2010)

Anyone know a good place for any type of free stirling engine plans?


----------



## vlmarshall (Feb 28, 2010)

Sure, Koichi Hirata's Stirling page has a few; http://www.bekkoame.ne.jp/~khirata/


----------



## wes (Mar 8, 2010)

Ok, not bad. But I would like them to be in Enlish measurements, and to make a little larger engine.I don't have a lot of spare time on my hands between helping Dad in the machine shop, and and being a LCCO for a construction company to be on the computer. Thanks for for looking for me.


----------



## Stan (Mar 8, 2010)

Jan Ridder has a lot of stirling plans but they are also in metric. His plans and notes are in English and Dutch. Try this link

http://heetgasmodelbouw.ridders.nu/index.htm


----------



## wes (Mar 10, 2010)

Stan  said:
			
		

> Jan Ridder has a lot of stirling plans but they are also in metric. His plans and notes are in English and Dutch. Try this link
> 
> http://heetgasmodelbouw.ridders.nu/index.htm



Those are some very interesting engines. And I may take a better look at them later, but there still in metric.


----------



## Stan (Mar 10, 2010)

Metric is not that big of a problem. Spend half an hour with a pocket calculator and then change the dimensions on the plan to whatever is the closest screw/shaft/ bushing etc that you use. For example, if you are working in fractions, use a 1/8" (.125) instead of 3mm (.118).


----------



## vlmarshall (Mar 10, 2010)

Stan  said:
			
		

> Metric is not that big of a problem. Spend half an hour with a pocket calculator and then change the dimensions on the plan to whatever is the closest screw/shaft/ bushing etc that you use. For example, if you are working in fractions, use a 1/8" (.125) instead of 3mm (.118).



...and go through the drawing dividing all of the dimensions by 25.4, and writing them beside the metric measurements. It'll familiarize you with the drawing and how the parts fit together at the same time.


----------



## wes (Mar 11, 2010)

I might try that when I have some spare time. Now if you do that with ecentrics? And if you double the dimensions of an ecentric does that efect the way it will work?


----------



## mklotz (Mar 11, 2010)

If you're converting drawings metric <=> Imperial, you might want to take a close look at the free MIX program available on my page (see sig). It was written specifically for tasks like these.

It directly accepts decimal and conventional fraction input in various units of both the metric and Imperial system and outputs the answers in both systems. It has a provision for inputting a scale factor so that inputs are automatically scaled.

There are other useful features as well but I don't want to get into a long description here. Download the archive and read the .txt file contained therein for a better idea of what it can do.


----------



## wes (Mar 11, 2010)

Ok, might try that. But how much space does it take up on the computer memory. This copmputer is at least 8 years old and slower than a snail on vacation.

Thanks,
Wes


----------



## JaguarB (Mar 11, 2010)

Not for for free but supported seehttp://www.boscott.co.uk

yours Paul Boscott


----------

